# Sitka gear



## sbrown (Aug 19, 2008)

I just ordered some Sitka gear. I got the 90% jacket and pants with a core zip shirt and pants, a cap and some shooter glooves. Can't wait to get it. It is pricey but I really liked it when I first saw it and if it is as good as people say and last then it will be worth it. Started to buy some Scentlok stuff but really wanted the Sitka gear. Does anyone on here have any experience with their stuff? Likes/dislikes..... Thanks.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 19, 2008)

Tell me if it measures up to their advertising...I like their philosophy, company approach, and minimalist design..but haven't pulled the trigger yet on any of their products...if its still around when my MT050 wears out I might give it a try...but agian, looks to be an excellent line...


----------



## sbrown (Aug 31, 2008)

Well. I have received everything so far except for my coat which should be here anytime. So far, I love the stuff and I think I will really like it once I get to use it in the field. I know they are sold out of alot of their 2008 line already. It is pricey but quality usually is and I have never been one to jump on the brand name bandwagon or the latest craze of hunting gear. In fact, this is probably the first peice of hunting clothing that I have ever ordered. I think in 2 years they will be everywhere you look.


----------



## llanier44 (Oct 8, 2008)

I've had a pair of Sitka mountain pants since they came out.  Hunted them hard, and they look brand new.  Pricey, but worth it.  I ordered a couple other items for this season, and would gladly buy another pair of the mountain pants again.  Also, I think the mountain mimcry camo is an outstanding all terrain pattern, good mix of lights, darks, and open areas.


----------



## sbrown (Oct 8, 2008)

I am very happy with it so far, the few times I have gotten to wear it here in Georgia. It has been so hot. It is very comfortable. It is definitely cut or made with the bowhunter in mind, no baggy or loose material hanging around. If you like a little extra room you had better order one size up for sure cause it runs small to me. Have not been able to wear the jacket or base layer stuff yet bt I am sure I will like it to. It does seem to dry quickly and it breathes fairly well.


----------

